# From the hip...Cold morning in Vegas



## THORHAMMER (Jan 11, 2006)

From last weeks trip to vegas.....
This was not focused, and shot from the hip secret style... I didnt want the guy to wake up while it was walking by.... Cold morning and this guy had everything he owned on his back....................


----------



## Fate (Jan 12, 2006)

Pretty cool.... i like the noise on it.


----------



## hoosier40000 (Jan 14, 2006)

cool looking picture but it makes me sad....:-(


----------



## craig (Jan 21, 2006)

Somehow the photo seems to be more about the rope.


----------



## bobbinika (Jan 22, 2006)

hoosier40000 said:
			
		

> cool looking picture but it makes me sad....:-(


ditto


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 22, 2006)

the rope connects the homeless man to the city he cannot escape....


----------



## craig (Jan 22, 2006)

I did not see it that way. Shooting from the hip can produce fabulous work. Think about getting a TLR. That way you can look down on the image in the ground glass.


----------



## kemplefan (Jan 28, 2006)

i like that its realy good for a shot from the wast i likke what taht ads i also like that its not toaly focused but i agree its a bit sad


----------

